
“WeWork to file request to withdraw IPO prospectus” - playeren
https://twitter.com/BChappatta/status/1178681432790712320
======
playeren
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-30/wework-
wi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-30/wework-withdraws-
ipo-prospectus-as-new-co-ceos-delay-offering)

